# Olmo - Forma or Kurva



## ziconater (Sep 9, 2004)

Has anyone ridden either of these bikes? I've heard good things about Olmo, but there is very little information about them on the net. I currently ride a Cannondale Synapse, and have had it for 4 years now. It's fine, I'm just bored with it and want go with an Italian steed this time around. I know... there's no logic in it at all, but who cares. I love shopping for road bikes as much as riding them. 

btw- I ride about 4 times per week, at a pretty aggressive pace (God knows why), and live in a hilly terrain. 

Thanks


----------



## kjfoto (Jul 19, 2010)

did you ever purchase one of these bikes? I have an opportunity to get one of these and am curious which way you went and how much you like it. Thanks!


----------

